# How much is too much



## Jenmarroquin (May 28, 2015)

My wife who never wanted to go out before all of a sudden wants to start going out 2-3 weekends a month and stays out until 3 in the morning... I think this is excessive... Am I being crazy


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Jenmarroquin said:


> My wife who never wanted to go out before all of a sudden wants to start going out 2-3 weekends a month and stays out until 3 in the morning... I think this is excessive... Am I being crazy


Having read through your other threads, I'd be willing to bet that she's cheating.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

That is too much, even by my standards which are pretty relaxed since I've always had to go out for work.

What does she say she is doing and who with?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

It's better to stick to one thread. People get to know your situation and will subscribe to a thread. When you start a bunch of threads that are basically covering the same issue - your troubled marriage - people are less likely to respond. I recommend you go to the second thread you started, post this question there, and close this thread.
Here's a link to your second thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/273441-im-lost.html


----------



## Jenmarroquin (May 28, 2015)

She swears she's not cheating... She wants to go out with friends from nursing school. And play poker with her family and they stay at the cousins house until 2 or 3 in the morning


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Jenmarroquin said:


> *She swears she's not cheating*... She wants to go out with friends from nursing school. And play poker with her family and they stay at the cousins house until 2 or 3 in the morning


Yeah... because cheaters never lie about whether or not they're cheating, right?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

After looking at your other threads it is clear she doesn't want to be married. She is really young, so at her age 23 I'd say she got married far too young. She already told you she things she made a mistake basically right after your honeymoon. She is detaching from you.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> After looking at your other threads it is clear she doesn't want to be married. She is really young, so at her age 23 I'd say she got married far too young. She already told you she things she made a mistake basically right after your honeymoon. She is detaching from you.


This is what I am coming up with too. I agree with Kristin, I think your new wife now has second thoughts to being married.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmmmmmm. Can you ask to have a sit-down conversation with her? And discuss openly what her expectations were for how the marriage/relationship would be after the "honeymoon" was over? What exactly is she regretting... how does she want things to change? Is she willing to put effort into the marriage to be with you and spend time growing as a couple with you?


----------

